# Anchor elastic bands



## Figowiz (Mar 9, 2021)

Good morning to all, being relegated to a corner of the world where the slingshot is not considered,My only master was YouTube. Yesterday I found two videos in which the authors said that to fix the elastic bands to the body of the slingshot it took five turns of elastic and only an additional one to stop the whole thing. In other videos, however, the authors recommended at least 3 additional windings. 
Who's right the most? Those who say one or those who say at least 3?
Thank you for your patience.


----------



## Facewizard13 (Dec 28, 2020)

I say do as many as you need so the band doesn't slip. Weight at the forks doesn't really matter

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Figowiz said:


> Good morning to all, being relegated to a corner of the world where the slingshot is not considered,My only master was YouTube. Yesterday I found two videos in which the authors said that to fix the elastic bands to the body of the slingshot it took five turns of elastic and only an additional one to stop the whole thing. In other videos, however, the authors recommended at least 3 additional windings.
> Who's right the most? Those who say one or those who say at least 3?
> Thank you for your patience.


There is no right or wrong. Ask 10 people and you'll get 10 different answers. You have to consider your draw weight, whether your frame has grooves, what material you are using to wrap with, etc. It just comes down to what works for you and how you like to do it. As a general guideline, if you save your old bands and cut them into strips, that's usually more than enough to secure any bands. I generally wrap 6 times, fold over the little tab at the bottom, then wrap 4 more times for the tuck. It's really just one of those things that will evolve as your experience grows. If 4 or 5 works for you that's fine, but if 20 makes you feel better then that's fine too. No wrong answer (unless your band slips!) so go for it!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

I can be happy with more wraps, but I normally do two wraps, fold the tab, then two wraps and one to tuck in and lock it.

I think the important step is to make a few test pulls with everything well away from your face.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

When it comes to slingshots I use the " Try and see " approach . You really can learn a lot by experimenting and experiencing things first hand .


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

If I'm shooting really heavy bands, I'll cut an 18" piece for each side. Then I wrap a few wraps of the Amber Belt wrap directly to the forks to help the bands not slip on the frame, then I put the band on, wrap the rest, and then tuck the belt so that it can be pulled loose and unwrapped easily. I just keep reusing the same belt and end up cutting a bit off each time that I change out the band until I get down to 3 to 5 wraps depending on the band strength. When it gets too short for heavy bands, I save it and use it on a lighter weight set up. Even on my bb shooters I usually put at least one wrap under the band, then 2 on top. The amber belt is strong and lasts a long time. Being able to reuse it time and time again is a big plus 
Then I use the crystal string on the pouch and just use 5 wraps on each side of the pouch.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, new slingshot friend. Your questions are always welcome here.

Bands are both an art and a science. When attaching bands to the forks, you are balancing shooting safely with the slingshot's appearance.

To be completely safe, you could wrap the elastic 20 turns. But, your slingshot would be ugly!

In the beginning - don't worry about how the slingshot looks. Wrap a few extra turns so that you will shoot with confidence. As you progress with your band tying skills, you can wrap with less turns.


----------



## Figowiz (Mar 9, 2021)

Thank you all. Your answers are precious to me. I am an amateur, if you look for this word on the encyclopedia you will find my photograph while hurting myself... ????
The only elastic bands That I managed to find in the place where I live are cataloged as "strong", they are 0.65 mm thick and, as if all this were not enough, they are also green !! I'd like to avoid obliteracing my face on the first shot. Thanks again to everyone!


----------

